

Ask HN: What is the average SAT score of a Google engineer? - Flopsy


======
nostrademons
I don't think it matters. I wasn't asked my SAT score when applying, and in
general stuff you did in high school doesn't matter when you're applying to
full-time jobs (except a few of the Intel/Westinghouse Talent Search winners
had that on their resumes). They did ask my college GPA since I was <5 years
out, but apparently a 3.0 is enough.

------
wooderson
I can't imagine it's that high. Are you under the impression that Google is a
highly selective employer? Maybe ten years ago it was. There's a high volume
of people for whom passing the Google interview is a complete triviality. This
has been the case for 5+ years now.

------
nicholas73
Mine was 1480/1600\. Will Google hire me? Oh wait, I just gave away my age
lower bound :)

~~~
wooderson
Do you think 1480 is a good score?

~~~
nicholas73
1480 was a good enough score, that a student with a strong application in
other areas can get into any college. I don't consider it proof that I was a
good student, but it's certainly not a negative signal that a lower score
would be.

I do think I could have scored much better though, considering 1480 was my
first try without much preparation.

